# Welcome Onkyo as a New Sponsor at Home Theater Shack



## Sonnie

​
We would like to welcome *Onkyo* as a new sponsor!

*http://www.onkyousa.com/*

I suspect there will be several of our members exclaiming, "It is about time!"

Despite Onkyo NOT being a sponsor, we have recommended many of their receivers over the years for being one of the best bang for the buck receivers on the market. There certainly seems to be a lot of Onkyo owners out there too. I for one have owned Onkyo products for quite a number of years and still have an older 805 receiver that sees on average over 12 hours of use every day in our great room... as well as a 5509 preamp/processor in our dedicated home theater room.

Onkyo has been around since 1946 and has been passionately committed to developing audio products that deliver preeminent performance, quality and value. They do a marvelous job of bundling proprietary technologies and innovations with other sound-enhancing exclusives into their products. Onkyo continues to create award-winning products that are championed by many industry-leading audio specialists and professionals. Onkyo's philosophy is to deliver products that are superbly designed and built to a consistently outstanding standard of excellence. Onkyo is no doubt at the forefront of the home theater and digital revolutions.

*Thank you Onkyo... for becoming a sponsor at Home Theater Shack!*


----------



## Todd Anderson

Great news for HTS and Onkyo!:T


----------



## ALMFamily

Welcome to HTS Onkyo! Very happy to have you join us as a sponsor!


----------



## tonyvdb

Agreed! it is about time they joined the best forum on the net 
Welcome aboard Onkyo!


----------



## bkeeler10

Cool, that's a great sponsor to have, and this is a great forum to sponsor also. So I would say it is a good match!


----------



## seanpatrick

Awesome! - Great news for HTS!


----------



## Wardsweb

They see the value in Home Theater Shack. We've known it for a long time.


----------



## B- one

As a fan of there's (Integra 40.3) it's about time. Welcome to HTS!!!!


----------



## labman1

Way to shine Sonnie! Another step in elevating the Shack to one of the best HT sites.


----------



## dougc

Welcome Onkyo! I'm lovin' my 818 and don't hesitate to recommend it.


----------



## ewardjr69

Welcome to the Shack! I'm a huge ONKYO fan my current receiver is a 3008 and I had an ONKYO prior to that. I'm a big fan and my next receiver will be from the ONKYO family as well!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## robbo266317

Without this forum I would not have known about Onkyo and I have been very happy with mine so I am pleased they have signed up as sponsors and welcome them heartily.


----------



## Tonto

Wow! It is about time!

Sorry, I couldn't resist. Onkyo is a great company that I think embodies the spirit of HTS. Namely quality & service. Very glad to have you aboard as a sponsor.

Does this mean they will be moderating a forum? I certainly hope so. It would be great to have a "go to guy" with all the Onkyo questions that pop up here. Which is why I suspect they became a sponsor in the first place! Again, welcome aboard.


----------



## tesseract

Welcome to Home Theater Shack, Onkyo, glad you could join us!


----------



## moparz10

Welcome to the shack Onkyo


----------



## hyghwayman

:wave: Onkyo, welcome to HTShack!


----------



## skeeter99

Nice! Great company, great products. I too own an 805 that has been chugging away with nary a hiccup for 5-6 years now  I recommend them to people all the time. Congrats!

Scott


----------



## tcarcio

So glad to have Onkyo aboard.:wave: Welcome to the best forum on the net. I have had my 809 for coming up on a year now and I love it. :T


----------



## Andre

:clap: Does this mean we get a discount?


----------



## JQueen

Welcome to the Shack!!! Onkyo


----------



## rselby

Glad to see them aboard, Im about to purchase my 1st Onkyo avr( hope they have got all the bugs worked out by now)...but am very happy with the other equipment I own from them( 2ch power amps)


----------



## phreak

ewardjr69 said:


> Welcome to the Shack! I'm a huge ONKYO fan my current receiver is a 3008 and I had an ONKYO prior to that. I'm a big fan and my next receiver will be from the ONKYO family as well! Sent from my iPad using HTShack


I was going to write a comment on this thread, but someone else wrote it for me! Except I had 2 previous Onkyo units and am typing on iPhonem


----------



## phreak

phreak said:


> I was going to write a comment on this thread, but someone else wrote it for me! Except I had 2 previous Onkyo units and am typing on iPhonem


iPhonem would have read iPhone if I had the iPad bigger keyboard. First World Problems! Now I need to go turn on my Onkyo for some chill time.


----------



## asere

Good to have them as sponsors here at the Shack. I unboxed my 805 yesterday and it looks like a new receiver despite of being 6 years old.
The seller did not have the FM antenna so I called Onkyo this morning to see if an antenna was available. The representative asked for my name and address and said an antenna will be mailed out today.
WOW! Excellent customer service from Onkyo is what I have to say!!


----------



## PoTee

I look forward to now reading some reviews from folks without ties to the company as I'll soon be in the market for a new receiver.


----------



## rselby

Well now I will see 1st hand...I just pulled the trigger on a new TX NR 818, excited to see and use all the cool features( coming from a older Yamaha no HDMI)....Anyway def seems like a great bang for the buck!


----------



## Layciz

I have more than 3 ONKIO recover the last one I just purchase because I need a 4K pass true great Product


OWL


----------



## tbaudoin

Welcome Onkyo. It's always good to have resources to help us get the most out of our systems/setups.


----------



## Layciz

Thanks!


----------



## PoTee

rselby said:


> Well now I will see 1st hand...I just pulled the trigger on a new TX NR 818, excited to see and use all the cool features( coming from a older Yamaha no HDMI)....Anyway def seems like a great bang for the buck!


Well here it is 11 days later so far how do you like it? Hopefully you have checked out some of the features. Really interested in 3d pass thru.


----------



## Decade

Glad to see Onkyo as a sponsor. Have always appreciated and admired the quality of their products. My HD Surround Sound system is Onkyo powered.


----------



## bigbadbow

Welcome


----------



## Dwight Angus

Welcome. Still lovin my 5508 preamp


----------



## orion

Like many on here I couldn't be happier with my Onkyo receiver. It has worked well for me for 2 years and I am hoping to get another 10 out of it. I am happy they are a sponsor now.


----------

